
Apple Is Going to Be the First Trillion-Dollar Company - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-01/apple-is-going-to-be-the-first-trillion-dollar-company
======
simula67
PetroChina was the first trillion dollar company :
[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/21635325/ns/business-
world_busines...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/21635325/ns/business-
world_business/t/petrochina-worth-trillion-briefly/)

